

Linux Journal Editor Accused of Rape - foolrush
https://mobile.twitter.com/robotviki/status/472282706093817856

======
Xenmen
She should be going to the police, not tweeting.

As it is, depending on jurisdiction, she seems to be committing the crime of
defamation. There's nothing she can accomplish here, except to erode the
credibility of the journal, for...?

Perhaps she has some economic interest, perhaps a 'Linux journal by women'
that she plans to chair? I'm very suspicious of the motives of any person
making such an ad hominem attack.

------
duncan_bayne
I think "Former Linux Journal Editor ..." would be a more accurate headline;
AFAICT Hughes no longer works for them (
[http://www.linuxjournal.com/staff](http://www.linuxjournal.com/staff) ).

